# Suche RdA



## GeorgeARomero (8. März 2012)

Huhu, 

Suche jemanden der mir eine Rolle der Auferstehung schickt, hab vor wieder anzufangen und die ganzen Vorzüge der Rolle nehme ich dann doch gerne mit. 

Einfach /pn an mich


----------

